# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Blackberry Tool Factory V0.1.8.3 RC1-fix

## mohamed73

*For Download New Update (EXE Updated & protected) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Improved design
 now supports more MEPS
 Add protection to. exe
 New image visualization
 waiting time changed from 10 seconds to 5 seconds
 MEPS added 2 2012
 real calculation MEP-04104-006 (now supported)* *added or the possibility of calculation implemented via PRD!*  
Info total!!! 
  Quote:
     For Download New Update (EXE Updated & protected) 
Blackberry Tool Factory Updates Here!!!   
Improved design
now supports more MEPS
Add protection to .exe
Add phone info (reader) 
Add Support for read simlock data (MEP) 
New image visualization
waiting time changed from 10 seconds to 5 seconds
MEPS added 2 2012
real calculation MEP-04104-006 (now supported)
added or the possibility of calculation implemented via PRD!   
For comments and suggestions please visit the following link!
Avator Box Team proudly present New ADD-ON free (Blackberry Tool Factory V.0.01)   
Br,
Avator Box Team

----------

